# Gateway geht nicht



## Sanitäter (13. August 2008)

Huhu hab da ein kleines Problem

Wollte ma wieder ein wenig Diablo 2 im B.net zocken, habe es frisch installiert mit Addon und als ich dann auf Battlenet klickte konnte der mich nicht verbinden. Ich sollte mich manuel ins Internet einloggen. Dachte zuerst der hätte eine flasche Gateway oder so genommen also klick ich auch die Gatewayauswahl und siehe da ... nichts mit Europa USA und so sondern irgend ein komischer schmarn wie 

Broodwar.com
fsg.fps.fsg.
Intranet 

weis wer wie ich wieder die normalen Gateways bekomme.

Hab zwar schon im Internet geschaut ( ja auch Geggogelt) aber da ist nur ein link zu einer seite die nicht mehr online zu sein scheint.

Wäre net wenn sich schnell helferlein finden würden

Mfg Sani


----------



## Bierzelthocker (13. August 2008)

Das sind vermutlich Spuren von ner alten Version von dir. Entweder du hast dir D2 mal irgendwo gezogen o.ä. Ich hatte das Problem auch, geholfen hat es das Ganze einfach mal auf einem anderen Benutzer zu installieren. (Vorausgesetzt du benutzt WinXp oder höher).
Probiers mal aus, bei mir hatte es geholfen. Wenn das nich hilft weiß ich nich weiter, aber dafür gibts ja auch noch nen Blizzard techsupport. Problem ist der Telefontechsupport ist kostenpflichtig. Vielleicht schreibst du jetzt schonmal ne Email an den Techsupport.

Gruß
Bierzelthocker


----------



## Sanitäter (13. August 2008)

ne hab nirgendwo was gezogen wie gesagt sind orginal cd´s 

wie meinste anderer benutzer... einfach bei der installation nen andern namen eingeben oder ne andere seriennummer?


----------



## -bloodberry- (13. August 2008)

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier:
http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=23594


----------



## Sanitäter (13. August 2008)

Jeah

Danke dir das wars schon der Thread kann geschlossen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

